# Another way to cut flatbands (1 photo)



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I was using a £5 ($6.50) ruler cutter from The Works (UK) and it works fine but it bothers me that it is a throw-away tool whose blade cannot be replaced, plus it is a 28mm rotary blade and I like a larger diameter for squidgy rubber.

I fancied a "heavy ruler" approach so I got this 15" length of 25mm x 8mm bright steel from our local metalworking expert and combined it with Rolson spring clamps and a 60mm diameter Olfa rotary cutter.

I tried this today and enjoyed it, making 8 pairs of 0.5mm flatbands with no mistakes. This is probably normal for you, but it is a quantum leap for me. 

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That looks super efficient, nice!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> That looks super efficient, nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


It's relatively heavy engineering, but I like that my left hand does not have to be anywhere near that deadly blade when I am cutting. 

Mike


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Amen to that! Some members of this forum have had some wounds via rotaries. I like your concept and there's a metal shop a mile from my house..

Thanks


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

ol'school42 said:


> Amen to that! Some members of this forum have had some wounds via rotaries. I like your concept and there's a metal shop a mile from my house..
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I was surprised to find that the corners of this bright steel are sharp and square enough to hold the rubber down efficiently. The 15" length cost me £5 ($6.53).

I'd be interested to see your version of the set-up if you go for it. 

Mike


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I definitely like this setup for cutting bands. I will definitely show Max how to cut bands using this system. Even though I will probably purchase my bands, it’s good to know how to make bands safely.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s a sure fire way to not get cut. The elastic shouldn’t squirm around either.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the clamp idea. Never thought of using them and I have a few already. Thanks!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tag said:


> I definitely like this setup for cutting bands. I will definitely show Max how to cut bands using this system. Even though I will probably purchase my bands, it's good to know how to make bands safely.


Thanks Tag, I really enjoy using it because I have more confidence about getting the straight band edges truly straight..

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> It's a sure fire way to not get cut. The elastic shouldn't squirm around either.


Thanks - I've tried various hold-down methods and, especially when cutting 2 bands together, even minor "squirming" (perfect word for it) leads me to get slightly off-line and therefore waste time and rubber.

The heavy ruler and clamps are reliable - no scrap rubber.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I like the clamp idea. Never thought of using them and I have a few already. Thanks!


Thanks - the clamps go on pretty quickly and are very reliable.

Mike


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

It looks like a great way to get consistent cuts, but it also looks like a hassle to pull more latex to continue cutting.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

J3ff said:


> It looks like a great way to get consistent cuts, but it also looks like a hassle to pull more latex to continue cutting.


Thanks for your comment - I like this method at the moment, because I waste no time on mis-cuts. But I am not suggesting that it would be attractive to someone who has to cut a lot of bands quickly.

I cut few bands, just for myself, so speed is not important to me. As I said, this is "another way to cut flatbands", not necessarily a better way for other people.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel the edge of the blade will be turned than usual.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> I feel the edge of the blade will be turned than usual.


Sorry, I don't understand your comment. The blade rotates like with any ruler? The sharp edge of the blade does not touch the ruler?


----------



## Fullpower24hour (Jun 6, 2010)

I find using a safety ruler will achieve the same thing. The “m” shape of the ruler (looking end on) distributes weight equally along the cutting edge so you don’t get inaccuracy when cut.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Fullpower24hour said:


> I find using a safety ruler will achieve the same thing. The "m" shape of the ruler (looking end on) distributes weight equally along the cutting edge so you don't get inaccuracy when cut.


Yes, I have used one of those too.

My £5 ruler-cutter from The Works (UK) is pretty good too, but I cannot fit a new blade, so it is disposable and therefore less eco-friendly.

These days I am using the 6mm thick steel "ruler" without the spring clamps, and am happy with that.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, great setup. You never know what other people haven't thought about, or what will inspire us. So no matter big or small the idea or question post it.


----------

